# Floating Plants + Overflow Wier



## Kosh42|EFG (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi All,

Quick question I have that has occurred to me in the planning stages of my new low-tech tank. I'm going to have an overflow in the corner of my tank that will lead to a sump in another room to allow me to have heaters, filters, etc out of the way of the main tank. 

As floating plants are needed in a low-tech to help with nutrient uptake and keep algae in check, how do I manage this with the overflow? All the floating plants are going to end up going over the overflow and either blocking my pipework (flood time :doh: ) or ending up in the sump...

Any ideas?

Cheers,

Kosh


----------



## goldier (Feb 13, 2010)

You can use a piece of fiberglass screen (for use in window) to cover the intake, or make a badminton-like net with the fiberglass screen and hang it across the corner. A thin wire can be inserted along the top and/or bottom of the net for hanging and the net can be formed into a desired shape.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

yep, or crafters cloth, the one with holes will also be able to be siliconed to the OF box and you can follow contours with it and everything, cut to height and no more issues.


----------



## Kosh42|EFG (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tips... Will look into it...

My only thinking is that fine plants like duck weed and any floating leaves will clog any sort of netting around the top...

Which gives me an idea... How about this:










This would draw the water from mid-column rather than the surface... The netting would need to be there to stop small fish, shrimp etc being sucked in... I could also have the the extra weir wall lower then the lip of the tank in case the netting became blocked... I know that this flowing over the top would take plants with it, but its better than ending on the carpet 

When I say netting, I think it would have to be fairly course so as to avoid the clogging potential... However I worry about fishing neons out of the sump on a daily basis...

Cheers,

Kosh


----------



## IllusionaryDreams (Mar 7, 2010)

How about a two teir netting system one with larger holes on the outside to stop the larger stuff and just an inch or so in one with smaller holes or netting to stop the fish, this also would allow the fish to "escape" back out into the tank.


----------



## Kosh42|EFG (Jul 4, 2007)

And I have just stumbled on a link in another forum of the idea material... 316 (surgical grade) stainless steel mesh in A4 sheets: http://www.themeshcompany.com/acatalog/stainless-steel-woven-wire-mesh-A4-sheet-size.html

And I like the twin net idea... I think this should be nearer the top though for easy access for cleaning...


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

if you have some type of screen, remember to clean it often. having that blocked will lead to a flood.


----------



## goldier (Feb 13, 2010)

I think that will work too, but a bit more elaborate and complicated to make.

I had this in mind when I mentioned about the badminton net, which allows water to be drawn in from all direction through the screen:


----------



## f1ea (Jul 7, 2009)

Why not place the floating plants in the sump, and add a light?

They will suck the nutrients out and will be easier to trim than in the main tank. Also, they will not steal light from the rest of the plants. To me that's the biggest drawback to floating plants (that and surface flow reduction).


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Either way post some pictures when you get this setup.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I would aim for the 2-mesh sizes approach. Make the coarse one as large as possible, but aesthetics might say make it smaller. The smaller it is the more frequently it will need cleaning. 

Also, multiple intake levels, so not only can the surface water enter the overflow, but water from lower down can, too. The red barrier in those pictures looks like the right idea. Make that the coarse screen.


----------



## Kosh42|EFG (Jul 4, 2007)

f1ea - Now lighting the sump with floating plants it not a bad idea at all... And I could do it on a reverse lighting cycle to the main tank... 

Hmmm.... I like that... I like that a lot...

boink - Will do, but before then there will be a very big post with plans, diagrams, etc for everyone to pick over and point out my flaws 

Cheers for all the comments,

Kosh


----------

